# He blamed his friend because he had failed him



## Lamb67

He blamed his friends because he had failed him in so great a crisis.

_Amicos culpabat quod ei in tantum discrimen defurat._
_ or:_
_...eum in tantum defecerat._

_Welcome your suggestions ,thanks._


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Quia ille in tantum discrimen defuerat, a__micos culpabat__._


----------



## Cagey

There is an error in the English sentence, I believe.


> He blamed his friends because they [= his friends] had failed him in so great a crisis.


Thus,  _defuerant _should be in the plural.

Edit: 
That is, assuming that the sentence in the post is the one you want to translate.  
If the title sentence is correct, then _amicos_ should be singular:_amicum culpabat_​


----------



## XiaoRoel

No creo que haya un error, _he_ en inglés se entiende bien en el sentido de que lo que parece es que quiere disculpar su falta, inacción o cobardía achacándosela a sus amigos. O así lo entendí yo. Si fuese _they_, entonces sí el verbo tendría que estar en plural, pero la frase tendría menos mordiente.


----------



## Cagey

The title sentence: *He blamed his friend because he had failed him....* 
_His friend_ = he. ​The sentence in the post:  He blamed his friend*s* because he had failed him in so great a crisis. 
_His friends_ = he.  
_His friends_ = they. ​


----------



## XiaoRoel

He = sujeto;
blamed = verbo transitivo;
his friends = complemento directo;
because… crisis = subordinada adverbial de causa (because = nexo; he = sujeto; had failed = verbo; him = objeto indirecto; in… crisis = complemento circunstancial).
Tienes razón, o es _his friend_, o es _they_. La frase inglesa está mal planteada. Si traduzco _his friend_ deberé usar _amicum_, si uso _amicos_ deberé usar _illi_ como sujeto de la subordinada. A ver si Lamb 67 nos lo aclara.
Además _him_ habría que traducirlo por _ei_. Creo que tienes razón: they que se traduciría por _illi_. Así quedaría la oración: 
_Quia illi in tantum discrimen ei defuerant, a__micos culpabat__.
_Como podéis comprobar mi inglés es muy elemental.


----------



## Cagey

Gracias.
Mi español es más elemental, pero creo que yo lo entiendo. 
Estoy de acuerdo: 'they' debe ser _illi_, y 'him' debe ser _ei_.


----------

